
Snapping pictures of your hotel room could help stop sex trafficking - rmason
http://fox2now.com/2016/06/22/snapping-a-picture-of-your-hotel-room-could-help-stop-human-trafficking/
======
ColinWright
Warning - auto-starting video with audio. Bloody annoying.

Having said that - brilliant idea if the privacy of those participating can be
guaranteed. On the other hand, why not get every hotel owner to send in photos
of their own rooms?

Still, great idea, hope it succeeds.

